# We haven't seen each other for ages



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

According to my book, the expression *We haven't seen each other for ages* could be in Czech "_To jsme se dlouho neviděli_".

I would like to know if there are other ways to say it.

I was wondering if *to* is really necessary, if "_My jsme se dlouho neviděli_" is possible. 

Děkuji vám předem

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

"To" is not necessary but I wouldn't replace it by "my" because, as you probably know, we are economical with pronouns. If you skip it, you need to change the word order a bit (namely the position of "se"):
_Potkal jsem Věru. Dlouho jsme se neviděli, a tak jsme zašli do kavárny a probrali, co je nového._

Note that the sentence with "to" is what you tell the person you haven't seen for a long time, whereas this above sounds rather descriptive - it is what you say when you tell someone about a meeting with another person. When you bump into someone and want to express that it's been a long time, you can use this (quite informal):
_Ahoj! Tebe už jsem neviděl, ani nepamatuju._
Back translation: _Hi! I haven't seen you, I don't even remember (implicit: how long it is).
_


----------



## winpoj

You can also say "Neviděli jsme se celou věčnost" (literally: We haven't seen each other for the whole eternity), which is a bit more expressive.


----------



## tlumic

I think you could also see the case just like a matter of word order:

In colloquial czech:

- Hrozně dlouho jsme se neviděli.
- We haven´t seen each other for ages. (hrozně dlouho -- for ages)

P.d.: By the way, sorry for my English


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



winpoj said:


> You can also say "Neviděli jsme se celou věčnost" (literally: We haven't seen each other for the whole eternity), which is a bit more expressive.



I liked this one. But, I am wondering if it is more for romantism. For example, you are interested in a girl, or you had something with her in the past, and then, when you met, you say _Neviděli jsme se celou věčnost. _

How about something with _Setkat se_?

Tlumic, me gustaria hablar checo como tú hablas inglés 

Děkuji vám znovu

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

> I liked this one. But, I am wondering if it is more for romantism_._


No, not really.



> How about something with _Setkat se_?


Currently, my brain is not able to produce anything with "setkat se". In small talk, I'd rather expect "potkat se" anyway. Difference.


----------



## ytre

In greetings.  Jsme se dlouho neviděli, že? (Prague) pronounced: Jsme se dlóuho nevidělí, žé? Jsme se dlouho neviděli, co? (Ostrava?)  Jsme se ale dlouho neviděli. (emphasis accent dlouho or sarcasm accent neviděli) Jsme se dlouho neviděli (fact) To jsme se dlouho neviděli (leaves more space for embarassment?, surprise?, guilt? but also common fact)


----------

